# micranthum album



## Chicago Chad (Aug 18, 2015)

The smallest of the batch and the first to bloom.
terrarium grown
sorry for the quick post. I have to sneak them in at work. :evil:


----------



## paphioland (Aug 18, 2015)

nice. One of my paph favorites!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2015)

Sweet!! I need some.


----------



## Justin (Aug 18, 2015)

i'm normally not an album guy but this is awesome!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 18, 2015)

Charming!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 18, 2015)

NICE. love love micranthum :drool:


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 18, 2015)

Tsk, tsk. At work?

Seriously, I don't remember seeing an album form of micranthum before. Sweet!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 18, 2015)

Good Job Chad. Amazing flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2015)

lovely


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Aug 18, 2015)

What a beautiful bloom!!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 18, 2015)

:drool:

A HUGE favorite of mine!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 18, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> :drool:
> 
> A HUGE favorite of mine!



My holy grail for Paphs!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a good one, nice growing.


----------



## tenman (Aug 18, 2015)

Batch??? First?? How many and how did you come by a 'batch' of these??? I've never been able to find ONE.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## naoki (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow, nice. Is it the one you had to walk for a long time to get them (or something like that)?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2015)

Different. I've never been able to keep micranthum alive much less an album, nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Aug 18, 2015)

I think it's ugly, although congrats on the blooming!! excellent accomplishment and a good find, I have never seen these for sale


----------



## Markhamite (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice! On my dream list.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 18, 2015)

Tennis I know a plant of yours I want.  there were a few. A few people have the others. It was an imported batch. 

It is Naoki. It wasn't had to as much as wanted to. There were other buyers so I was committed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2015)

I like this micranthum.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 18, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## John M (Aug 18, 2015)

That is wonderful!


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2015)

I adore white flowers and this one is just my cup of tea.That pristine white pouch is wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2015)

tenman said:


> Batch??? First?? How many and how did you come by a 'batch' of these??? I've never been able to find ONE.





Paphluvr said:


> Seriously, I don't remember seeing an album form of micranthum before. Sweet!




Someone was selling them on STF!


----------



## papheteer (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice one! I bet it's gonna open some more!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2015)

What is your winter condition for the terrarium?


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 19, 2015)

what cross is it? the one from OI?


----------



## nathalie (Aug 19, 2015)

:clap::drool::drool: Whaou I love


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 19, 2015)

It is the same cross that Sam sells. Mine was cheaper thankfully. Tanks are 50F low in winter and maybe 82F high in summer. It spiked at the hottest time of the year. The pollen was donated and the flower cut. It failed to open anymore.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks.

I don't know where, but last time I saw the price of this species, it was quite the money and I wasn't that interested enough to drop such amount of money. lol
Plus, I cannot give cold enough winter for them. Sooooo I have been nursing little plants of Magic Lantern album, which can look quite similar. 
So far, I'm loving the leaves and how nicely they are growing.


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2015)

Beautiful. My poor thing is down to 2 leaves and not getting better.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 19, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't know where, but last time I saw the price of this species, it was quite the money and I wasn't that interested enough to drop such amount of money. lol
> Plus, I cannot give cold enough winter for them. Sooooo I have been nursing little plants of Magic Lantern album, which can look quite similar.
> So far, I'm loving the leaves and how nicely they are growing.



You don't have a drafty window you can put the plant next to?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2015)

My window closes too well in this new building. 
Even in the coldest winter night, the temperature right by the window does not go below about 65F.

I know certain individual plants will still do fine and bloom in such "warm" conditions, but vast majority of micranthum and armeniacum won't do well for long under this condition.
They do need that cold winter to do well. 


but it's ok. I have lots of parvi hybrids that I like, although even some of the hybrids need cold winter. 
I probably have to move to an old building with drafty windows.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2015)

You can leave a window cracked open a bit.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2015)

No, that would freeze my plants (at least the ones sitting in the way of the cold breeze) to death during the winter, let alone the apartment will get too cold for me. oke:


----------



## papheteer (Aug 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't know where, but last time I saw the price of this species, it was quite the money and I wasn't that interested enough to drop such amount of money. lol
> Plus, I cannot give cold enough winter for them. Sooooo I have been nursing little plants of Magic Lantern album, which can look quite similar.
> So far, I'm loving the leaves and how nicely they are growing.



For what it's worth, I have bloomed micranthum, most of the parvi primaries and some complex parvis in my grow room that never goes below 19C. I have 2 in sheath micranthums right now. I am beginning to think that these plants don't need cool temps and day length variations to bloom. When a plant is well-grown, it will bloom when ready. I do have to admit that cooler temps and shadier conditions make for a bloom that has good shape and deep color.

Eggshells can attest to this. He's bloomed (and rebloomed) most of the parvi species in his warmer conditions.


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 20, 2015)

That's really beautiful. I love this species.



papheteer said:


> For what it's worth, I have bloomed micranthum, most of the parvi primaries and some complex parvis in my grow room that never goes below 19C. I have 2 in sheath micranthums right now. I am beginning to think that these plants don't need cool temps and day length variations to bloom. When a plant is well-grown, it will bloom when ready. I do have to admit that cooler temps and shadier conditions make for a bloom that has good shape and deep color.
> 
> Eggshells can attest to this. He's bloomed (and rebloomed) most of the parvi species in his warmer conditions.



That gives me hope. I thought I couldn't provide cool enough temps for micranthum, even in winter 18C at night is the lowest. I got two to see how they do under my conditions. One is growing, albeit slowly, it's made about 5 new growths since I got it about a year ago. The other does nothing, it's like a plastic plant.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> No, that would freeze my plants (at least the ones sitting in the way of the cold breeze) to death during the winter, let alone the apartment will get too cold for me. oke:



Just crack the window open from late October to early December?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2015)

papheteer said:


> For what it's worth, I have bloomed micranthum, most of the parvi primaries and some complex parvis in my grow room that never goes below 19C. I have 2 in sheath micranthums right now. I am beginning to think that these plants don't need cool temps and day length variations to bloom. When a plant is well-grown, it will bloom when ready. I do have to admit that cooler temps and shadier conditions make for a bloom that has good shape and deep color.
> 
> Eggshells can attest to this. He's bloomed (and rebloomed) most of the parvi species in his warmer conditions.



I know. I saw at least three people here ( two of them are you and Eggshell ) have bloomed micranthum and/or armeniacum with the winter min of 19 or 18C. 
How many of them do you have though? and how long have you had them for? 
I'm sure some clones don't care about the winter conditions and still do well, but I just believe they will do their best when given conditions close to their natural habitat.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hamlet said:


> That's really beautiful. I love this species.
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me hope. I thought I couldn't provide cool enough temps for micranthum, even in winter 18C at night is the lowest. I got two to see how they do under my conditions. One is growing, albeit slowly, it's made about 5 new growths since I got it about a year ago. The other does nothing, it's like a plastic plant.



I thought about getting just one or two as well just to see how they fare.
For the time being, I'm busy with hybrids. I love them! 

I hope yours bloom for you. and post pictures when they do!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Just crack the window open from late October to early December?



Well, the thing is my windows either open or close. I can't just leaves it open a little bit. 
I do leave the window open until about mid October depending on the night temperature minimum.

Most of my plants purely tropical or something that do not need (or should not) to go below 65F to do well, which is another reason why I can make a change for just one or two species. 

If I had a house with a basement, then that would have been a great place to build a light set up for micranthum, armeniacum and wow, who knows what more. Miltonipsis and on and on and one... 
just a dream. Oh, well...


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2015)

I love it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2015)

Cross it with a haynaldianum


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow! The flower is beautiful! The miranthum eburenum variety doesn't need the cold night temperature to flower them from what I have heard.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I know. I saw at least three people here ( two of them are you and Eggshell ) have bloomed micranthum and/or armeniacum with the winter min of 19 or 18C.
> How many of them do you have though? and how long have you had them for?
> I'm sure some clones don't care about the winter conditions and still do well, but I just believe they will do their best when given conditions close to their natural habitat.



I have 5 micranthums. I think i've had them for 2-3 years. I have yet to rebloom any of them. But then micranthums don't bloom every year. I have bloomed and rebloomed a lot of the primaries which a lot of people have trouble blooming, sighting too warm temps. 

Of course giving the plants conditions that match their natural habitat is ideal but most of the time it's an impossible thing to do especially for us indoor growers. I guess my point is it's not absolutely necessary to give them a cold rest to bloom. And yes there are clones that are reluctant bloomers regardless of conditions. If you find a regular bloomer, keep it.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, the thing is my windows either open or close. I can't just leaves it open a little bit.
> I do leave the window open until about mid October depending on the night temperature minimum.
> 
> Most of my plants purely tropical or something that do not need (or should not) to go below 65F to do well, which is another reason why I can make a change for just one or two species.
> ...



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24822&page=2

Please read this thread. Ive heard a lot of times that armeniacum needs even cooler temps than micranthum but the guy grows these amazing plants in warm temps all year! We cant argue with his results.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 20, 2015)

I should also emphasize that I am very picky when it comes to buying nice clones. I picked this plant out of 100s of others. He grows in a rather warm climate himself, especially in the past few years.

So between him line breeding select clones, the warmer climates and picking out a strong plant, I shouldn't have that much room for error. Especially when I have already been growing these types for a bit.

I would say give it a shot. Just be selective about the plant you choose.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2015)

papheteer said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24822&page=2
> 
> Please read this thread. Ive heard a lot of times that armeniacum needs even cooler temps than micranthum but the guy grows these amazing plants in warm temps all year! We cant argue with his results.



Yep, that is the guy I was talking about in my previous post.
It's that particular plant that happens to thrive in his conditions, and you cannot generalize based on this one case.
The owner of that large specimen I think mentions that he/she grows a bunch of clones so there is something blooming every year reliably.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 21, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yep, that is the guy I was talking about in my previous post.
> It's that particular plant that happens to thrive in his conditions, and you cannot generalize based on this one case.
> The owner of that large specimen I think mentions that he/she grows a bunch of clones so there is something blooming every year reliably.




It's all about finding what blooms in your conditions. You're right. He has 3 baskets though. And from what I understand, they all bloom all year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 21, 2015)

papheteer said:


> It's all about finding what blooms in your conditions...



Exactly!


----------



## paworsport (Aug 24, 2015)

Coucou


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 25, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Paul (Aug 27, 2015)

very nice album!!! 
It should improve in size and shape when bigger, based on my own experience with this species...


----------

